# rozumí Češi moravským vesničanům?



## kirmakX6on

hledal jsem, jak se správně píše slovo "spouzet" (jestli se "s" nebo "z") (vysvětloval jsem na facebooku jeho význam své české přítelkyni, která jej neznala) a narazil jsem na ukázku nářeční mluvy...docela mě to pobavilo, protože jsou to takový typický hlášky starého ubrblance / morousa  Taky že jo, do časopisu je poslal nějaký člověk narozený v r. 1923... 

tak by mě zajímalo, kolika z těch vět rozumíte:

_Nerabóňé s tém.
__Jenom sem natódl, hochytl sem dva koláče a šel sem._
_Co se furt durdíš?_
_Te jenom děcka lodaříš._
_Krpíš ho teho půl dňa a furt nic.
__Kopuješ same fajfrnóche a potom nemáš peníze._
_Neš te se verachuješ je večír._
_Kdo to nechál všecko rozglábený?_
_Co na té hůři furt spózíš?_
_Je to celý nejaký zašmodrchaný_
_Kdes londala celýho půl dňa te lodno?_
_Co se furt dožóváš?_
_Celé život hamiždil a už je za čapkuve._
_V tem jídle be ses měl trocho hamuvat._
_Běž vod teho te gremlo._
_Neponóké ho a di vod něho._
_Kdes córala celýho půldňa?_
_Nevokóňé tade a běž svou cestó._
_Došla sem a už bel zas v limbo._
_Nežbrondé s tó vodó, už seš celé zažbrondané._
_Tahneš votáď te ledačino._
_Vo tem mně nic neřiké, to je pěkné štechézek._
_Nejací fagani nám rozbile vokno._
_To nemáš nejakó lepší kacabajo,chodíš jak vagas._
_Zas mně dáváš jest te pocochance._
_Co v té komoři furt babóňáš?_
_Belo nás tam nahečmanéch._
_Te se něco hozbahneš a hneď to chceš._
_Co tade vod rána lozíš, te votravo ._
_Z teho kluka je včil halama._
_Te gatě se neber, máš jich celý hosmolékaný._
_Gde celé deň bloncáš?_


----------



## ilocas2

kirmakX6on said:


> tak by mě zajímalo, kolika z těch vět rozumíte:
> 
> _Nerabóňé s tém.
> __Jenom sem natódl, hochytl sem dva koláče a šel sem._
> _Co se furt durdíš?_
> _Te jenom děcka lodaříš._
> _Krpíš ho teho půl dňa a furt nic.
> __Kopuješ same fajfrnóche a potom nemáš peníze._
> _Neš te se verachuješ je večír._
> _Kdo to nechál všecko rozglábený?_
> _Co na té hůři furt spózíš?_
> _Je to celý nejaký zašmodrchaný_
> _Kdes londala celýho půl dňa te lodno?_
> _Co se furt dožóváš?_
> _Celé život hamiždil a už je za čapkuve._
> _V tem jídle be ses měl trocho hamuvat._
> _Běž vod teho te gremlo._
> _Neponóké ho a di vod něho._
> _Kdes córala celýho půldňa?_
> _Nevokóňé tade a běž svou cestó._
> _Došla sem a už bel zas v limbo._
> _Nežbrondé s tó vodó, už seš celé zažbrondané._
> _Tahneš votáď te ledačino._
> _Vo tem mně nic neřiké, to je pěkné štechézek._
> _Nejací fagani nám rozbile vokno._
> _To nemáš nejakó lepší kacabajo,chodíš jak vagas._
> _Zas mně dáváš jest te pocochance._
> _Co v té komoři furt babóňáš?_
> _Belo nás tam nahečmanéch._
> _Te se něco hozbahneš a hneď to chceš._
> _Co tade vod rána lozíš, te votravo ._
> _Z teho kluka je včil halama._
> _Te gatě se neber, máš jich celý hosmolékaný._
> _Gde celé deň bloncáš?_



Nerozumím těmhle slovům, vím, že lozit tady bylo před nějakým časem v jednom vlákně, ale už jsem zapomněl, co to je.

Celé život hamiždil a už je za čapkuve. - To by mohlo být něco jako, že celý život shromažďoval peníze a teď už je po něm.
Nežbrondé s tó vodó, už seš celé zažbrondané. - Necákej s tou vodou, už jsi celý pocákaný.
vagas - vágus


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

no, já jsem na tom podobně jako můj kolega, předřečník, na pár výjimek de facto stejně! Výše uvedené věty na mě působí mírně kriticky, tzn. samé upomínání, pokárání druhé osoby, občas se nějaká ta nadávka objeví (=> "gremlo (/a), votrava, lodno (/a), ledačina") atd. 

Slova typu "*córat *(=>"courat se někde"), *včil *(=> "nyní, teď"), *lozit, londat* (=> "chodit, toulat se, loudat se"), *nevokóně  *(=> "neokounět někde"), *hamiždit *(=> "hamižnost, spořivost, šetřivost"), *zašmodrchaný *(=> "zamotaný, zauzlovaný, nejde to zkrátka rozplést"), *fagani *(=> "zlobivé děti", hov. "parchanti"), *gatě *(=> "kalhoty"), *kopuješ *("kupovat"), *durdit se/sa *("?zlobit/čertit se?") etc. jsou známá, z ostatních vět mohu význam pouze a jenom odhadovat (viz fajfrnóche => "?něco drahého, fajnového?")... 

Většina sloves v textu má zřejmý charakter jakého si neurčitého "pohybu (viz *bloncáš*, *lozíš*, *londat*, *córat*), přehrabování se v něčem, či hledání (viz *babónáš*).

Jinak, docela pěkný příspěvek, chválím, snad nám někdo původem z Brna, Olomouce, Zlína/Vsetína, Uherského Hradiště, Ostravy pomůže při rozluštění této jazykové hádanky více... ) Věřím, že se tu nakonec někdo takový najde...

S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## Moravian

Z těch vybraných slov rozumím těmto:
rozglábený = otevřené dokořán (zde mi jen nejde do hlavy z jakého moravského nářečí je to "-ý")
spózíš (vzpouzíš) = těžko přeložitelné, použitelné pro popis pohybu neposedného děcka 
hamiždil = hamounil
gremla = gramlavý, nešikovný člověk
žbrondat (zažbrondané, vyžbrondat) = cákat
pocochance = cuchance, nedojedené jídlo na talíři
lozíš = chodíš (spíše v otravném smyslu, opět třeba na neposedné děcko)

Zbytek mi nic neříká.


----------



## bibax

Lozit neznamená chodit, loziti je iterativum k lézti jako je nositi iterativum k nésti, voziti k vézti, choditi k jíti, atd. Rozdíl Co za mnou lezeš? vs. Co za mnou lozíš? je jako rozdíl Proč za mnou jdeš? vs. Proč za mnou chodíš? V podstatě to není nářeční slovo, jen jsme na ně v Čechách zapomněli. Ale to jsme už probírali, vy nedáváte pozor! 

Moje babička říkávala zbytkům jídla na talíři _cuchánky_ ("Kdo nechává cuchánky, toho na vojně zabijí.").

Některé věty jsou běžné ("Co se furt durdíš?" ani není nářeční). Některé jsou jen zapsané s moravskou (hanáckou) véslovnosťou ("Nevokóňé tade a běž svou cestó.").

Kacabajka je jakýsi lidový kabátek. Vagas tedy musí být vagabund (je to ale spíš slangové zkrácení než nářečí).

Fafrnoch (famfrnoch) je přikrývka brnění (vzniklo asi jako ochrana proti prudkému slunci v Palestině), v heraldice jsou to ty potrhané hadry na přilbě.

Včil nebo fčil je běžně žertovně užíváno i v Čechách ("fčil mudruj!").

Halama je jakýsi mizerný chlap, holomek. Nejspíš odvozeno od adj. holemý = veliký.

Žbrundat, podobné je bryndat (žbrunda - brynda).

Jinak většinu těch modře označených slov také neznám.

BTW, nadpis má být "Rozum*ějí* ...?"


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

malá poznámka pod čarou, abychom uzavřeli, ukončili skutečně již jednou probírané téma "lozit" (více viz Thread: "lozit - autor příspěvku: uživatel Encolpius (2013)" ). 

Zde jest na něj odkaz:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2747379

S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------

